# Limited space, ideas would be great



## Str8fan (Jan 24, 2013)

My living situation changed in the past 7 months and with the winter months upon us, I'm getting the urge to set up a small layout. But the problem I have is that I don't have much room to work with. I'm thinking maybe a small coffee table or, if possible, something a bit smaller. I'd say a 2' x 3' layout may be suitable for the amount of limited space that I have.

I would like some ideas if anyone has any to offer. I've looked at some layout plans but so far there is nothing that really sparks my interest. Has anyone here ever built a small layout or even something a bit smaller than the 2' x 3' as mentioned above that you were satisfied with? I realize that with a layout this small, I'm going to be pretty much limited to a basic oval.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Yeah, that's pretty small, even for N-scale. Perhaps you could add a crossover for reversing, or an X and have double reverse capability. Make a tunnel at one end, and a few other scenic interest points like a river with a bridge. Good luck! Happy New Year!


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Hello. Don't worry there's plenty that you can do with that size. All mine are around that size. Rather than an oval try an end to end arrangement, this will give more operational variety. Have a look at Carl Arendt's site for plenty of ideas http://www.carendt.com/small-layout-scrapbook/


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

This member went MIA after he started this. 
An ideal for you,
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=15467


----------



## ckblum (Nov 28, 2013)

I built a small 2.5 x 3 double loop. I spliced in a few switches later on but ended up selling it.

You could do a small 2x3 switching layout. With a "U" shaped track plan with a center divider. Add a switch leading off the layout for possible expansion in the future or for a removable staging yard.


----------



## ckblum (Nov 28, 2013)

I was bored tonight and drew up a quick plan. Something simple, two industries to switch cars between with an interchange track leading off layout that could connect to a small staging yard.

Let me know what you think! Is this something along the lines you were thinking? It is on a 26" by 36" board, needed a few inches to give some wiggle room on the edge. Radius 9.75 min, but uses 19" sections as simple easements.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

That plan looks good ckblum. Like the scenic divider. Maybe the track top left would go to a fiddle yard, or whatever you call it over there.


----------



## jargonlet (Dec 21, 2011)

I found this quite a while ago. The idea intrigued me and with upcoming release of the Atlas Shays, I have though about doing a small logging layout with it.

http://www.scottpages.net/PizzaN.htm


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

That's a fascinating little roundy-round that could be installed at the end (even the middle) of a medium to large n-scale layout.

Thanks for the info on the Atlas Shays...I wasn't aware of them!


----------



## d3boy2002 (Nov 19, 2014)

Some inspiration: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zcMvu44F3-w
I don't think size matters at all in n scale, it's the ideas that count! Either way, our trains will be much better proportioned compared to HO scale...


----------



## Bone1977 (Jan 17, 2014)

http://www.cke1st.com/m_train2.htm

Good place to start, lost of 2x4 layouts with working loops.


----------



## Str8fan (Jan 24, 2013)

ckblum said:


> I was bored tonight and drew up a quick plan. Something simple, two industries to switch cars between with an interchange track leading off layout that could connect to a small staging yard.
> 
> Let me know what you think! Is this something along the lines you were thinking? It is on a 26" by 36" board, needed a few inches to give some wiggle room on the edge. Radius 9.75 min, but uses 19" sections as simple easements.


I like that track plan. It's different as compared to the normal old going around in a circle layout.


----------



## ckblum (Nov 28, 2013)

If you can afford the room, it'd be nice to extend it enough to fit a run around somewhere. 

Or if you are able, have a removable shelf where that top left track leads off layout, that could be used as a staging yard with a run around track. Something like that would only require a 6" shelf.


----------



## jargonlet (Dec 21, 2011)

Even though I am building an n scale layout and am about to start a z scale, I am always looking for small interesting ideas to build to take to shows. A while back model railroader did a 4x8 ho Virginian layout. It roughly scales out to 2x4 in n scale. If you could afford the room that would make a nice layout.


----------



## powersteamguy1790 (Mar 26, 2012)

Fire21 said:


> Thanks for the info on the Atlas Shays...I wasn't aware of them!


Fire21:

Atlas released the first run of Two Truck Shays in 2005. The new run of Shays to be released later in 2015 have been delayed several years.

Below are some close up photo's of the original run of Two Truck Shay released in 2005. I installed Lenz 521W decoders in all my Two Truck Shays. The gears are fascinating to watch as these Shays move at a speed of 8-10 MPH.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Bob, thanks a bunch for the info. I'll be watching for them to be released!!! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## powersteamguy1790 (Mar 26, 2012)

Fire21 said:


> Bob, thanks a bunch for the info. I'll be watching for them to be released!!! :smilie_daumenpos:


Fire21:

It's a locomotive worth having.


----------

